# Emulsion exposure question



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm not sure how to word this exactly so bear with me please.

When I expose my print-outs onto my screen everything seems to be fine. Now when I go to wash out the screen after exposure I noticed my images are not cleaning out all the way. 

They do clean out most of the way but when I look really close I notice the lines are not real crisp.

I am using 156 mesh aluminum screens with the dual cure emulsion (red stuff you buy from Ryonet I think).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like Maybe your film isn't sandwiched between the screen mesh and glass tight enough. What is your exposure unit set up like? sounds like a little light is bending around the image on your film a little.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Currently I use Ryonets 16" by 16" exposure unit. It has a glass top and I place a piece of stiff Styrofoam on top along with 2 one gallon cans of paint for wight (the cans are not full).

Maybe I should try a little more weight?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Try a little more weight. Is your foam white. It's good to have a flat black surface sucking up some of that light, not reflecting it around the edges. In a pinch, a few black test pellons stacked up, or a big clean black t-shirt can sometimes help. smooth with NO wrinkles.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Ah okay, that makes sense.

Yes, my Styrofoam is white. I'll pick up something like black construction paper to give the absorbent background. 

Awesome information! It is much appreciated.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Just getting back with my results. 

You were correct, I used a piece of cardboard directly above the print-out and then added some more weight and the emulsion image came out crystal clear.

Thanks again.


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice! Good to hear that it worked for you.


----------

